# CSI Stickyicky's Locking Metal Grow Cabinet Build



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 2, 2011)

I didnt like the idea of a tent, because it looks like a tent. My old place had a closet big enough to put the tent in, but the new place is lacking closet space. Plus, it was a big deal to me to have a LOCKING cabinet, and i want something stealthy so even my friends don't know. I also don't want the landlord stumbling on a grow by looking in a closet for whatever reason. 

So, for all those reasons, i finally decided to build a locking metal grow cabinet. I have wanted to build a grow cabinet for many years, but i always added up the cost, and decided to put it off. After reading https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html and seeing how Stelthy built his cab (And what a sweet cabinet) slowly, i decided to take on a slow cab build. It has gone a lot quicker than i expected. I am probably a week away from finishing it, and i'm only waiting on another paycheck.


The cabinet has two chambers, the larger one on top is a 150W HPS, the one on bottom is a 96W T5 HO 2 foot 4 bulb fixture, with 2 flowering bulbs, and 2 daylight, for a mixed spectrum. 

The fan is a 191 CFM 4 inch inline, but i plan on adding a fan speed controller to slow it down, for maximum stealth. There is a carbon filter, but it's worn out, and i plan on replacing it. 

The interior is wrapped in black and white poly, and i screwed a white shelf to the back wall to screw things into, like the fan speed controller, thermo/hygrometer, and power strips with timers.


----------



## Ryan1010xxx (Jan 2, 2011)

looking good man. what are the temps like in there?


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 2, 2011)

So far its gotten up to 78 but i have only run it for short periods to check temps. Its still under construction. I plan on adding some intake fans, so far i've only tried it with just the exhaust fan running. I might cut another hole down low, and do a dual 4" intake system. I'll probably need to cut another hole in the shelf too, to let the air flow from veg to flower more easily.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi dude. just stopped by to check out ur progress  Cheers and *REP* for adding a *LINK *to my thread in ur 1st post! I like what I've seen so far, I gotta ask though any particular reason your in *Soil* rather than *Hydro*? Its usually personal preference, I just think in Hydro everything grows quicker and bigger. Does your Cab have any light leaks? Also I wanted to ask where you have placed the ballast for the *150W HPS lamp*? 

As for an intake I would probably go with either a *4" Bathroom fan attached to a 4" duct run to a window/wall vent (Filtered) or a single 4" CPU fan on a transformer to control its speed*. Also I'd have both your* IN *and *OUT* fans on a timer together for the duration of lights on only - _You will find that the intake will need some kind of filter on/over it during late VEG onwards. You can get 4" Odor Socs but there are other ways to do this.._

Anyhow keep up the good work I look forward to seeing what you achieve next - STELTHY


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

Im tuned in for this i wantto see how this finishes up.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 3, 2011)

I went with soil out of a personal preference. I respect hydro growers, cause you guys are the real deal. You have to be true horticulturalists to take on such a project. For me, it's TOO hands on. I dont want to spend all day measuring PH, changing reservoirs, cleaning reservoirs, and worrying if something isnt exactly right. With soil, i can go on vacation, and they are fine for several days without my interaction. There is a learning curve for hydro, as there is a learning curve to organics. I figure i'll do a DWC someday to start learning my hydro skills, but for now, i have great organic skills. I like my compost tea, mycorrhizal fungi, rainwater, and guanos. I get great results. 

The best piece of indoor gardening advice i ever heard came from an astronomer on NPR. Someone asked him about "How easy is it for life to start on other planets?" And he replied, "It's pretty hard to stop life, if the conditions are right"
And so i thought, "My role isnt to grow the plants, it's to provide them with the right conditions. They grow themselves" 
Ever since then, i've been doing great with all plants. Plants spent thousands of years in soil, they do great............. if conditions are right.

Long story short= i like organic soil, even if it is a little slower. 

The ballast i plan to hang from the roof, over towards the left. Ideally, i'd put it outside of the cab, but i'm trying it this way for stealth. 

Light leaks, yes, around the doors. I plan on adding a wood frame around the inside, which i have started, but not finished. I need to make another trip to the store. No light leaks in back, because i covered rear and sides with black and white poly. 

For the intake, i have a few 4" inline fans, i was planning on adding one for intake, and one for veg-to-flower flow. I might make it 2 intakes, or even a 6 inch intake, if i have to. I just dont want to have to buy a 6" hole saw capable of cutting through metal; the 4" one was the most expensive tool i bought for this project.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> I went with soil out of a personal preference. I respect hydro growers, cause you guys are the real deal. You have to be true horticulturalists to take on such a project. For me, it's TOO hands on. I dont want to spend all day measuring PH, changing reservoirs, cleaning reservoirs, and worrying if something isnt exactly right. With soil, i can go on vacation, and they are fine for several days without my interaction. There is a learning curve for hydro, as there is a learning curve to organics. I figure i'll do a DWC someday to start learning my hydro skills, but for now, i have great organic skills. I like my compost tea, mycorrhizal fungi, rainwater, and guanos. I get great results.
> 
> The best piece of indoor gardening advice i ever heard came from an astronomer on NPR. Someone asked him about "How easy is it for life to start on other planets?" And he replied, "It's pretty hard to stop life, if the conditions are right"
> And so i thought, "My role isnt to grow the plants, it's to provide them with the right conditions. They grow themselves"
> ...


Sounds like you have everything under control  One thing I would say though is if you only have a 4" Out-take fan then only use a 4" Intake as this will allow you to achieve a negative pressure and thats a good thing if you go any bigger than that on your intake you'll loose power of the negative pressure and the out take will be less effective, apart from that all seems good n well, Does the 150W ballast emit much heat or is it relativly cool? - STELTHY


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 3, 2011)

There is some heat from the ballast, but it's not terrible. I want to put it so its in the way of the airflow, so it's heat gets removed. Its not digital, its the old fashioned kind. I might have to put it outside the tent, but we'll see. Still a work in progress. 

The 4" inline fans are rated at 40 CFM each, and the exhaust is also 4" but it's the impeller style fan, at 191 CFM. Even if i added a 6" intake, i'd still be running half the CFM for intake than for exhaust.


----------



## Ryan1010xxx (Jan 3, 2011)

This looks good man... I like your setup. I cant wait till I can get my HPS...


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey thanks. good luck with your cabinet, too.


----------



## Vento (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya CSI 

Looks great so far ... Maybe build a few ... sell them online 

One thing i do notice about a lot of stealth builds ... People allways seem to cut the vents in the SIDE ..and not the BACK , It allways stands out to me and totally takes the stealth aspect away lol ... i look at a cab with vents ...i know its a grow box ... Or at the very least it attracts my attention  ... Just a thought 

Here's another thought ... You say your ballast is running hot ( warm ) ... Maybe you can use the heat ?... If you can make a box or a platform down in your Clone veg section and put the ballast in it or under it ... you can use the heat to warm a propagator ?... Like a heat mat ? 

Anyways ... looks stunning so far and i will be watching to see how you get on 

Good Luck


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 4, 2011)

Vento said:


> Hi ya CSI
> 
> Looks great so far ... Maybe build a few ... sell them online
> 
> ...


 Thats a good idea about the heat mat! And, yea, i cut holes in the back. I just want it to look like a locking cabinet. I need super stealth; i need something where a person can be in the same room as the cabinet, and not know. 

I totally thought about buying a few of these cabinets and making a bunch of cabinets to sell. This cabinet is used furniture from the US 2010 Census, and the used furniture guy i got it from has about 40 of them in stock. I know several of my friends i'd give them to, if i had money like that. Plus, they make great storage cabinets. I might get another one just for my BB guns, knives, batons, ammunition, and other misc stuff i might want to keep locked up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Thats a good idea about the heat mat! And, yea, i cut holes in the back. I just want it to look like a locking cabinet. I need super stealth; i need something where a person can be in the same room as the cabinet, and not know.
> 
> I totally thought about buying a few of these cabinets and making a bunch of cabinets to sell. This cabinet is used furniture from the US 2010 Census, and the used furniture guy i got it from has about 40 of them in stock. I know several of my friends i'd give them to, if i had money like that. Plus, they make great storage cabinets. I might get another one just for my BB guns, knives, batons, ammunition, and other misc stuff i might want to keep locked up.


 sounds good..


----------



## southerngold (Jan 8, 2011)

nice cab!!!


----------



## ish800 (Jan 8, 2011)

Some rubber or foam weather seal will help in light leaks around the edges. Place them in the inside, and the outside.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 8, 2011)

It's on my Menards list! I am also going to put a strip of velcro around the wooden inner frame i'm making, and then cut a piece of black and white poly to cover the front, and then place it over the entrance to the flowering chamber. That way, i can open the cabinet doors, and do what i need to do to the vegetative plants, and not let light into the flowering section. Or i can dick with vegging plants, without letting out that telltale yellow glow from flowering section. I'll take more pics once that is done, in case my description isnt the best.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 9, 2011)

I finally resumed work on the cabinet. I got it so i can run the flowering section, and it's completely light proofed. The vegetative section still needs work. 

First, i filled the cracks in the doors with foam weatherstripping

Then i finished the inner door frame, and lined it with velcro. I put up pandafilm with the white side facing in, and this thing completely blocks all light. I like this because i can simply pull back a corner, and look in, and it wont leak yellow light all over the place. (like out my window) And i can open the doors during night cycle without disturbing the flowering plants.


----------



## Ryan1010xxx (Jan 9, 2011)

looking good man. very professional


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks man. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I think it's really working for me that i'm doing it slowly, and not really giving myself a deadline. That gives me the opportunity to do things the right way, even if it's slower that way.


----------



## Ryan1010xxx (Jan 10, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Thanks man. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I think it's really working for me that i'm doing it slowly, and not really giving myself a deadline. That gives me the opportunity to do things the right way, even if it's slower that way.


I wish i could say the same lol... ive gotta get exhaust hooked up in the next couple days because im going out of town this weekend and i dont want my babies to fry... but i was lucky enough to find an old stanley blower laying around that im gonna use... Saved me some money and kept me from having to wait on shipping.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 10, 2011)

I got the vegetative/cloning section pretty much done. I still have some light proofing to do at the very bottom of the doors, and i'm not sure what the plan is yet. I'll probably just put up another piece of pandafilm, white side in, like i did on the top section. It really works for the top section.

One thing i really love about this METAL cabinet is the ability to use MAGNETS. The fan i have hanging up is hanging with a magnet, so i can move it anytime i want, to anywhere i want. Also, both lights are hanging from magnets. 

I just need to finish my ventilation, and finish lightproofing, and the cabinet is done. I am thinking i need to cut one more vent in between the top and bottom chambers, and one more intake on the bottom, and then put the fan on a fan speed controller, so i can slow it down, and hopefully quiet it down in the process. 

Future mods i'm looking at would be a digital 250W HPS/MH Ballast with a cool tube, and both MH and HPS bulbs, from HIDHUT.COM. http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/250w-hpsmh-digital-ballast-bulb-and-glass-tube-reflector-combo-p-2297.html 

I was thinking about 6" using inline duct fans and the cool tube, and relocating the carbon filter to the corner, mounted vertically, in order to gain a little bit of height. I can mount the reflector closer to the ceiling if the fan and filter are not there. Only a few inches, but I'm sure the ladies appreciate all the inches they can get.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok. it worked. I framed the entrance to the lower section in wood, and then cut a piece of Pandafilm to fit. No light leaks, anywhere. I just need to quiet the fan down, and i'm truly stealthy. My temps are running high, so i need to fix that before i flower, but ready to start vegging. 

I have World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder, Barney's Farm LSD, and Greenhouse Seeds The Church germinating right now. All feminized.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

looking good


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks man. 

So far only The Church has germinated; i'm still waiting on the LSD and the Afghan Kush Ryder. Hopefully within a week i have some good sprouts popping out of soil.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

Hopefully i rooting for ya


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 29, 2011)

I added a Fan Speed Controller, and it really quiets the fan down. Other than that, i just need to finish up the air flow at the intake side. I think i'm going to add some 4" muffin fans, but not till next paycheck. Once the airflow is down, i'm done. I can run the T5 now, and keep temps within a good range, but i can't run both the HPS and the T5 until i work out the airflow situation. That's fine, because it will take a month before anything is ready to move up to the top.

I got "The Church" and "Afghan Kush Special" germinated, and several inches tall now. Another 3-5 weeks before they go 12/12.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Feb 13, 2011)

The temps were too high, and the fans too loud, so i bought more fans for the intake, and slowed down the big noisy fan with a fan speed controller. Now the temps are staying under 85 F, but that's still not good enough. I think i will need to invest in an air-cooled reflector, with a digital ballast that i can mount to the back, on the outside. I think that will solve all my problems with heat, but unfortunately, that's not in the budget for a while. (Just upgraded my home-brew set up. That zapped up my extra money for now) 

The plants are coming along nicely. 2 Bagseed from a Blackberry Kush nugget, 1 Fem Afghan Kush Special from World of Seeds, and 1 Fem The Church from Greenhouse Seeds. I had them under the T5 until my fans arrived, then i put them under the HPS. I figured i might as well use the superior light as long as it wasn't flowering anything yet. 

I also plan to put my 90W LED UFO somewhere, but i haven't decided where yet. Where ever needs the most supplemental light, i guess. I think the T5s need the help, cause the LED intensity surpasses the T5s by far. And plants vegged with LEDs seem to have really tight internodes. I just need to take care of that heat before i go adding more. (Yes, LEDs add heat)


----------



## tendran (Feb 13, 2011)

The common misconception with LED's is that they don't produce heat (and manufacturers make this claim because most LED's don't produce heat themselves, but the electric current running through the wires produces heat which does need to be exhausted. In theory though, you could add a UFO sized hole on either side of your veg cab and use it as side lighting and it would exhaust itself outside of the cab and it shouldn't produce any heat inwards (with the exception of some warm white and infrared leds, if I'm not mistaken).


Edit: On that note though, it'd be more ideal to have the UFO on top and the flourescent on the back wall.. But in a setup like that you'd want the veg chamber on top.

Either way, nice cab though. You've done a pretty decent job. I would like to see your poly liner a little less wrinkled, but I'm just obsessive compulsive like that.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 2, 2011)

I put two of the plants, the two Blackberry Kush bagseeds, into 12/12 using the LED UFO i have laying around from an earlier tent grow. I am hoping one is a male, so i can ditch it, and occupy it's space with a couple fresh clones of the ones i plan to keep. The two that are in 12/12, i don't really care about. I just planted some bagseed so i could try stuff out on them first, like LST. I LSTed the bagseeds, and i decided that im going to go with topping instead, so i'm glad i only did it to the bagseed plants. 

Anyway, i am thinking of topping the Church and the Afghan Kush Special, and taking some clones, within a week, and then i'll be putting the plants into 12/12 about 1-3 weeks after that. Then, i'll grow the clones under the T5, and keep the cycle going in this manner. 

I want to move the LED light to the veg side, and upgrade the HPS to a 250W with a cooltube, but that will be later. 

So far, so good.


----------



## Be Cool (Mar 2, 2011)

When you are talking about topping the "Church" where are you doing this (what node)? So far, every Church that I have grown has had staggered internodes and I have no idea where to pinch it off/top using UBs method. BTW, if this is ur first Church grow, ur gonna love this plant. She tells you exactly what and when she needs it. No fuss...


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 3, 2011)

It's my first Church grow, and i was thinking about 2-3 internodes down from the top. Everything i've heard about Church has been great, and i can't wait to get this one going perpetually. Thanks for watching.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 3, 2011)

I just checked the 12/12 plants, no sex yet. It's ok, i wasn't expecting anything to show for at least a couple days. Temps staying under 76 F but that's with no HPS, lust LED and T5.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 5, 2011)

Both females!!! Damn it! Most people would be happy to plant 2 bagseeds and get 2 females, but i gotta get rid of one of these plants so i can clone my The Church plant, and still be within my limit. I was hoping that my decision would be easy to decide which one, the male. But no such luck. 

I might grow my vegging plants a little longer than i once thought, they aren't growing as fast as i had hoped. I think i got a bad batch of Fox Farm Ocean Forest; it repels water, which leaves dry soil pockets, and makes it hard to water right. Each plant is setting it's own watering schedule.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 6, 2011)

The 2 plants that have been under 18/6 are showing pistils. Right on the top nodes, there are just a couple spots with only one calyx, and two pistils shooting out. They shouldn't be starting to flower yet, as they are on an 18/6 photo-period. They are about 6 weeks old. 

Has anyone ever seen that before? 

Also i pulled the plants out of the pots, and looked at the roots. They are ready to be transplanted within about a week, so i guess i'll be starting 12/12 in about a week. First, i'm going to top The Church and use the top as a clone. Hopefully if roots, because i'm only taking one. Then i'll transplant it to a bigger pot, veg it longer to grow the roots and shoots, and then flip it to 12/12.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 7, 2011)

So nobody has seen that? 

I know where to get my information when i need it. I only put this thread up to help newbies and to show off my cabinet, but i think i'm the only person who reads it. No point in continuing, fuck it.


----------



## Androth0 (Mar 18, 2011)

if your seed was bag seed then there's no telling what type of genetics you have, perhaps there is some auto flowering genetics somewhere in those plants, autos are becoming increasingly more potent and popular as time goes by, cant be sure, but it could be a possibiltiy


----------



## Peragro (Mar 19, 2011)

Stickyicky: I saw early pistils on my first two grows. Both were from the same bag of seed; unknown genetics. Tiny fuzzy white pistils showed at between 5" to 8" tall (maybe six or eight nodes). I'm fairly sure they weren't an auto-flowering variety (unless auto-flowering herb was being sold sixteen years ago).


----------



## Androth0 (Mar 19, 2011)

no autos sixteen years ago, the mid 90's was when true consistent autos were first created and they have gotten consistently better and more common since.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey thanks guys. The flowers on the 18/6 plants never grew past the single calyx. From what i can gather, this is normal for plants that are sexually mature. (They are 2 months old)

I upgraded the pot size for the one i plan to keep as a mother for future clones (The Church), and it is loving life. Perfect lush green leaves, no curling. 

The flowers on the 12/12 plants (2 BBKush Bagseed, and 1 Afghan Kush Special) are coming along nicely, and seem to grow faster under the LED than under the HPS, but this is probably because they are getting BOTH lights in that spot.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 20, 2011)

3 flowering plants, 1 mother for future generations, and some peppers. Why waste the light? 

I think i need to add a micronutrient to my organic tea, and i hope to start using rainwater soon instead of tap water now that it's warming up in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## t3hmobster (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to say I am really loving your stealth cab =D madd props =D I've been wanting to build a cab similar to this. If you don't mind me asking what are the dimensions of your cab if you know? and your ladies are looking very lovely =D keep the good work up and can't wait to see more, time to take a couple hits from the bong and pass out xD


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 21, 2011)

72" X 36" X 18". The same height and width as the supercloset, except the supercloset is 6" deeper. I got a good deal on it buying it used on Craigslist, the new ones are way too expensive. 

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 23, 2011)

Plants are looking good


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 24, 2011)

Smells like grapefruit/bubblegum/lemon pledge all in one.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (May 15, 2011)

For anybody interested, this cabinet is fully functional, and producing great results! So far i've harvested the 2 bagseed Blackberry Kush. One of them was a run of the mill bagseed, but the other really knocks you on your ass, and tastes just like the parent plant. The lame plant only yielded about 8 grams, but the better one yielded about 19 grams, all in one big cola. (Keep in mind i'm using a 150W in a 36"X18" space with 3 gallon pots, and those plants weren't topped or anything.) The yield will be higher in the future, but i'm satisfied with it for these 2 current plants. 

Still in Veg are 2 clones from "The Church". They are different ages, so this stays perpetual. The big plant in the bathtub is my "The Church" that just got put into 12/12 a week ago and is doing "the stretch" right now. The other is Afghan Kush Special which has about 2-4 weeks left. 

I've been using organic nutrients plus Liquid Karma, and i am loving the results. Green and flat leaves, full and thick flowers, and daily growth.


----------



## Igertiger (May 15, 2011)

Everything looks great, and you really transformed that cabinet. I had a idea for an indoor setup without perpetual, and I have enough capital to work with I think. I have heard nice things about "adjust a wing" reflectors, and I wanted to go with a 400 watt setup with a hortilux bulb and phantom ballast. I was hoping to start out with coco, since I have also heard and seen some nice results, but the Canna line that I want to go with is a little expensive. My cost for nutrients would be a little over $100, for everything but "canna boost", as well as some cal/mag. But by what I have picked out, including 2 pesticides and fans, bulb, reflector, fungicide, coco, the tent, nutrients, and ballast, I am at a little over 700. Does everything sound good to you? I don't really post at all since I am still kind of new, but I thought you deserved some credit, so nice work boss.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (May 16, 2011)

4 plants total, rolling perpetual. All plants are from the same mother, The Church from Greenhouse seeds. Actually, the smaller of the 2 in 12/12 is an Afghan Kush Special, but i didnt take any clones from it. I harvest it within 2-3 weeks. 
From now on, it's all "The Church". Every 4-5 weeks:

Harvest #4.

Move #3 to it's place under the HID.

Move #2 from it's 2 gallon container in the 18/6 chamber to a 3 gallon container which gets placed in the 12/12 chamber.

Move #1 from it's 1 gallon container to a 2 gallon container, but keep it in the 18/6 chamber.

Top the plant that just moved to the 2 gallon container. This step not only is for training the plant, but i use the top as a clone. 

Plant the "Top" that just got cut off into a party cup of soilless mix. This becomes the new plant #1.



Not done at same time as the rest: When the clone takes root, move from the party cup into a 1 gallon container filled with rich mix, and mycorrhizal fungi. It remains "Plant #1" and it stays in 18/6.


----------



## KawiZZR (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey csi, just read through this, found it from the led users unite thread. How much would you say the ufo contributes? I'm using a 150w hps in a 24x20 area and debating switching to led for temp control. Would a decent ufo cover this well enough alone? I've been looking into getting either a small balckstar, since they seem to work well, or maybe a kessil, but they're a bit pricey.


----------



## Bagz (Jul 11, 2011)

CSI! This is an amazing setup you have going here! Love the attention to detail. I have been lst raining and topping in a similar stealth cab about the same size always using a 150w HSP for a couple of years and just finished another cabinet design, almost ready to put my "7 month old Mother" into. Just having trouble with the final setup juggling fan noise / Room temperature 
How are your flowering temperatures and fan noise? could you please post a pick of your final fan setup now it seems you have it all sorted?!
This is an awesome setup and would love to learn a bit more from it, keep the thread alive!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jul 31, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Hey csi, just read through this, found it from the led users unite thread. How much would you say the ufo contributes? I'm using a 150w hps in a 24x20 area and debating switching to led for temp control. Would a decent ufo cover this well enough alone? I've been looking into getting either a small balckstar, since they seem to work well, or maybe a kessil, but they're a bit pricey.


 I only really use the UFO when i have 2 plants of majorly different heights. The UFO works great, but the area coverage and penetration is a little weaker than the 150hps. Overall, i do like the LEDs, and it actually leads to tighter internodes than the HPS. But i do consider the HPS to be the main light, and the LED is supplemental.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jul 31, 2011)

Bagz said:


> CSI! This is an amazing setup you have going here! Love the attention to detail. I have been lst raining and topping in a similar stealth cab about the same size always using a 150w HSP for a couple of years and just finished another cabinet design, almost ready to put my "7 month old Mother" into. Just having trouble with the final setup juggling fan noise / Room temperature
> How are your flowering temperatures and fan noise? could you please post a pick of your final fan setup now it seems you have it all sorted?!
> This is an awesome setup and would love to learn a bit more from it, keep the thread alive!


Thanks man. It actually only took a few week to build. I would still like to re arrange my filter/fan to get more headroom, but i'll wait until i replace the filter. For now, it looks just like it did in the beginning. 

Flowering temps get up to 10 degrees above room temperature. So in the summer, on a 90 degree day, it was hitting 100 in the box. I fixed that by running my light at night. In the winter, my house stays around 65, so its 75 in the box which is perfect. The fan noise is slightly noticeable when you are in the room. I keep it in a room guests don't usually go in, and i keep it locked. The fan was ridiculously loud, but i fixed it by putting it on a fan speed controller at about half speed.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jul 31, 2011)

Since last time i posted, i harvested the afghan kush special, and one round of the church. Both of these weeds: Fucking fantastic!!!

Ok first review, AFGHAN KUSH SPECIAL: This was a GREAT WEED! I wish i cloned this one!!!! It had a serious indica knock you on your ass high. A real trippy high. Seriously wish i cloned it! I got it as a freebee, and i looked it up, it costs $20 a seed! Worth it. Only problem was that it was STINKY while growing. 

Now THE CHURCH: I like this one too. It doesn't knock you on your ass like the AKS, but it has a very fun high. It is a high that switches on you. It starts like an indica high, and makes you take a seat, but then you get the giggles. It is a very fun, giggly weed. Great social weed. You can feel both the sativa and the indica lineage, but not all at once. They come at you at different times. Really a fantastic weed, and doesnt smell at that much when growing. Great for cabinet growing. Didnt yield as well as the AKS but i blame a power outage that happened at 7 weeks into flowering that kept it in the dark for 3 days.


----------



## mnitg (Aug 19, 2011)

why dont you try growing more smaller plants and lollipop them to increase total yield?


----------



## mnitg (Aug 19, 2011)

Also what do you use to slow down the fan speed?


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Aug 21, 2011)

I would do smaller plants and do many of them to increase yield if i was in a better state. I can only have a very small number of plants. 

A fan speed controller is what i use to slow the fan speed down. I got it from a local grow shop, but you can find them online, too.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 6, 2012)

Has the cabinet been revised? Can you post the final version? thanks


----------



## mrmadcow (Apr 7, 2012)

nice setup! to cut noise,have you considered getting rid of the intake fans & going passive?


----------



## freeshit (May 19, 2012)

How the hell did you mount the T5's on the bottom chamber? I have the magnets but the lights are hanging so low.


----------



## freeshit (May 23, 2012)

thanks for getting the pictures back up!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Sep 13, 2012)

freeshit said:


> thanks for getting the pictures back up!


 Must have been a glitch on the website.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 23, 2012)

I have upgraded the cabinet since last update, and i have plans to do a complete rebuild, given what i have learned from growing in this thing over time. I would like to improve airflow to keep temps down. The new cool tube helps a lot, but it's also a higher wattage light. It currently runs anywhere from 75-80F, but during the summer months it can run up to 90F. 

I changed the light to a 250W HPS with a cool tube a while back. 
I took out the carbon filter and the fan, and put a 6 inch duct fan on instead, so i could raise the light to the top of the cabinet. The exhaust currently gets reduced down to 4 inches and sent out the pre-existing 4 inch hole. 

Rebuild Plans:
1) Installing a white wood board on the back of the bottom chamber, like i have in the top chamber, so that i can mount the timer and a thermometer and all other things associated with veg, in the veg chamber. If i want to access that stuff currently, i have to wait until the top chamber lights are on, or else risk messing up my dark cycle. 

2) Cut a 6 inch hole on the top corner so that my exhaust airflow is improved. The old hole can be mostly covered by a new white board, but i can also use the hole to run the ballast wires out (step 3) 

3) Mount the new digital ballast on the outside, back, of the cabinet. 

4) Cut a new 6 inch hole for the intake in the bottom chamber and run a 230 CFM muffin fan. I'll only have one intake, instead of the current two 4-inch intakes. The other hole will be covered by the board i install for step one. 

5) Cover the outside back with that silver insulation stuff you can buy at your local big box store to help cover up the previous holes, and to help block the bright light from any thermo imagining. 

I'll put up some pics when done.


----------



## praiseodin (Jan 17, 2013)

looks good man, i like the way youve light proofed it lol
keep it up! =)


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks dude!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jun 10, 2013)

1, 3 and 4 are done.


----------



## Xrangex (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey man, hows the cab looking? You pop any seeds lately, last grow was great dude


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jul 21, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Hey man, hows the cab looking? You pop any seeds lately, last grow was great dude


The cab is doing great. Nothing growing lately due to paranoia. Sometimes i just gotta quit for a while and lay low. For now, just overhauling the cab and improving what i can think of.


----------

